# Favorite FOOD & those you hate.



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Pizza (calsone), spaghetti with meat balls and Chinese food (Almond Duck--yum yum). Hate liver, onions, and cabbage.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hmmm....I would have to say my favorite food is SubWAY!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon Im sure you wouldnt eat at Subway if you knew what goes on behind the counter. I'll refrain myself from telling you specifics.

My favorite foods would have to be chinese and italian. [Anything without fish







] I hate peas...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

my favorite is dolphin. and no now the flipper kind. I hate carots


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm gonna keep it simple mmmMMMMmmmm nice fresh Watermelon....
as far as foods i dont like...well i eat just about anything :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dolphin eh? Must be a new delicacy..







:







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I love 4 cheese pizza with chips (or as you americans say it "fries")
I hate all meat & fish - infact anything that did have blood!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the bloodier the better.nice t-bone.nummy..c'mon innes try it. you might like it.







.italian food is great ..so is chinese food.worse food ummmmm sushi


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I hate all meat & fish - infact anything that did have blood!" You silly Vulcan, plants have feelings too or didn't you hear about the scientific test done ? I think they scream "LEAF ME ALONE LEAF ME ALONE :rasp: :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ha.....ha.....ha ???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

fish man corny .but funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:laugh: Good one fishman...I agree with thePACK...sushi would also have to be one of my most hated foods


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i hate all seafoods. pizza and red meats are my favorite.
wes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Natteri, what goes on behind the counter....please share!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

You must not watch Fear Factor.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lets just say that you'll be fine so long as you can see what theyre putting on your sandwich. IE: the mayo, turkey/ham/other deli-sliced meat, tomatos, lettice, etc...but once you start ordering the "hot sandwiches" Id be careful.


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

Well Thx For That Information! I personally like Cheeseburgers! And i dont really care for Chinese Food.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just so you know not all the threads replies are in the correct order nor are they all here due to the switch over from ikonboard to invision...so it might be confusing.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That kind of pisses me off I posted a thread like this like 2 days ago you just added what you don't like to eat as well.







whatever I'll get over it damn post whoring


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry about that I just want to be apart of the group it's all good have a good weekand :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mmmmm, forbidden donuts.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Pcrose- Uhmm...this thread has been here for a couple of months now... I just didnt realize that Xe was asking me a question and I never responded...thats all. Im sorry









Juda- Forbidden donuts?!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's a quote from a legendary person: Homer Simpson..........


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well i would have to say pizza/chicken







would be my favorite, and my worst would be chinese food/onions


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

my bad I am getting use to the whole thing I have never had such an active forum to belong to I tried one with my cattledog that was a dud. Onions are good if they are not cooked, I don't like green peppers or mushrooms


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

A nice NY strip steak, rare with tobassco and some black pepper...then another great food is Chillies ribs







But in my opinion the nastiest food ever is caviar


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> Xenon Im sure you wouldnt eat at Subway if you knew what goes on behind the counter. I'll refrain myself from telling you specifics.
> 
> My favorite foods would have to be chinese and italian. [Anything without fish ] I hate peas...


....do you know what goes into chinese food? i'll refrain myself from telling you the specifics









......as for my favorite dish, it'd have to be:

12oz. NY sirloin steak cooked medium well with a side of brown rice, vegtables (baby brocolli, baby carrots, sliced cuccumbers, sliced tomato's) with a helping of some mashed potato's and a slice of french bread









......as for my disliked dish, i'd have to say McDonalds food...anything fast food related


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> > Xenon Im sure you wouldnt eat at Subway if you knew what goes on behind the counter. I'll refrain myself from telling you specifics.
> 
> 
> ....do you know what goes into chinese food? i'll refrain myself from telling you the specifics


 Yes, actually I do know. I also know how they keep their meat when the shipment comes in and all sorts of stuff...its just nasty!! However, I try not to think of those things. I bet about 90% [if not more] keeps their food in unsanitary conditions.

SickT- You like your cow still "Mooing" huh!!









Juda- I thought so...just wasnt sure you Dutch knew about him.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

The steak and potatos with vegetables sounds hella good. I hate when asian food has msg in it, makes me so sick. Ya know what is good escargo mmmmmmm.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

Favorite food..........Italian Food

Worst food..........Dog food.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wolf- If your gonna go that way, I think canned cat food would be worse


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

tacos and chicken wings are the greatest, I hate chinese, onions, cabbage, squirrel meat


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Crispy Crab Won Tons, Sushi and Bannana Splits


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

H*ll yeah! Just whipe its nasty a** and cut off its horns and its good to go


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SickT- Oh yeah and dont forget about the "tobassco and some black pepper"

Tempura[sp?] sounds really good right now...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

wolfman said:


> Worst food..........Dog food.


 not unless you cook it again.....then perhaps it'll taste better......btw, whats in dog food?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> wolfman said:
> 
> 
> > Worst food..........Dog food.
> ...


 Depends on what you buy. Are you talking dry dog food or canned dog food?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > wolfman said:
> ...


 hm.....speaking from experince aren't we?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No, I just feed my dog both.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i prefer cats over dogs, but as soon as i finish my SOI training, im getting myself a puppy bulldog and a kitten....they'll live in harmony


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

A bulldog?! LoL Those dogs are funny...but they also drool a lot...you sure you want a bull dog? Why not a great dane...now that'll scare off ANY intruder ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

because a bulldog is great breed, its respectful, its mean, its lean, and it has a unique look, sorta like a marine.........DEVILDOGS!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay mister busta rhyme...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Okay mister busta rhyme...


 should i pass the couvarsier? or is it dangerous?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Favorite food Italian Food. Ribeye Steaks, King Crab.
Hate Thai foods


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Huh, I already posted in this thread, but now it is gone.......go figure.

Anyway I like cheese pizza and chips with a salad.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> Huh, I already posted in this thread, but now it is gone.......go figure.


 i swear it wasn't my fault....it was karens i think.....so blame it on karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah I gave this thread CPR and revived it!!









As to Innes comment...Caesar Salad is the best...mmMMmm


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I like perch, filets (filet migon) and deer meat.
hate vegitables.
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> As to Innes comment...Caesar Salad is the best...mmMMmm


 grilled chicken salad with thousand islands or french dressing (or should i say freedom salad dressing?)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LOL...speaking of this whole French thing that were pulling...I thought it was just ONE school that was changing the name. I didnt know our country was out for the new change too..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> LOL...speaking of this whole French thing that were pulling...I thought it was just ONE school that was changing the name. I didnt know our country was out for the new change too..


 don't listen or read about the current events much do you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I guess not enough-- so enlighten me as to where I go wrong.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Favorite food is Ital. followed closly by Mex.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I guess not enough-- so enlighten me as to where I go wrong.


 nah, nothing enlightening about changing a fast food item from one name to another


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Italian is my favorite, but I also like Mexican, Cajun and Indonesian/Indian.
I don't like fish (except tuna and shark fin soup), nor brussle's sprouts, cabbage, and organ meat....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> and organ meat....


 what in the world is organ meat?.....you mean like animal innerds?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> shark fin soup


 You shouldn't eat shark fin, as it is totally dispicable the wat in which an entire shark is killed just for its fin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > shark fin soup
> ...


I know, but I was at a friend once (about 10 years ago, so don't blame me) and his parents served it: what should I have done: bash their faces in?
I only ate it once, but it's pretty good (tastes a bit like chicken, no kidding...)

And Spikey: yup, that's what I mean: liver, kidney, heart and whatnot: it's sooo frickin' gross


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I only ate it once, but it's pretty good (tastes a bit like chicken, no kidding...)


 everything taste like chicken....sometimes i think God was a chicken himself


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Favorite foods:

Cheese & dairy, a good steak (filet mignon is the best), seafood, Italian, a good salad.

Ewww foods:

Anything very spicy (makes me barf, literally), brussells sprouts, 'Marmite' (if you're British you'll know what I'm talking about), Thai, Indian.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

my favorites: steak, tacos, pizza, bread, ice cream, beef and noodles

my hated foods: milk, cheese, beef stew, most asian food


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My bestest fav food of all are all in a tie.. Japanese, Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese, Filipino..

The worse, no offense.. is Indian food!!! Gave me gas and upset stomach for days!!


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jan 30, 2003)

Sum dum duk.

Regards,

The Captain


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jan 30, 2003)

Sexy,

I am not British, and I don't know what Marmite is.

Please explain. I really want to know this, don't question it.

Regards,

The Captain


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Two words, Captian, two words: Black goo.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Two words, Captian, two words: Black goo.


 Sounds appetizing!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> My bestest fav food of all are all in a tie.. Japanese, Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese, Filipino..
> 
> The worse, no offense.. is Indian food!!! Gave me gas and upset stomach for days!!


 HELL YEA, VIET FOOD ROCKS!!!! i should know, im vietnamese







......whats captain blackgoo, sexy?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im sure Innes or Juda will know of this 'black goo' that Adonis speaks of...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

> Favorite foods:
> 
> Cheese & dairy, a good steak (filet mignon is the best), seafood, Italian, *a good salad.*
> Ewww foods:
> ...


I thought she already stated in another post she liked salad.
MAD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LoL...shes just trying to get her point across that she really likes salad :







:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sure Innes or Juda will know of this 'black goo' that Adonis speaks of...


 I know it: it tastes frickin' horrible, and smells even worse


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sure Innes or Juda will know of this 'black goo' that Adonis speaks of...


Marmite - it smells quite odd, but I like the smell, and the taste is also odd.
I think it can be OK if spread very thin over toast, but in bulk it is not good









Austraillians have vegimite which is kind of the same, we (the brits) also can get vegimite, vegemite is the stuff that coats twigletts - if you guys even get them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure Innes or Juda will know of this 'black goo' that Adonis speaks of...
> ...


What the hell is a _twiglett_ (I know a piglet, but I guess it's not the same







), and do you know what marmite's made of (just wondering)?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What the hell is a _twiglett_ (I know a piglet, but I guess it's not the same







), and do you know what marmite's made of (just wondering)? [/QUOTE]
Twigletts are kind of like crisps, in the shape of twiggs - yes twiggs, and they taste of vegemite (which tastes like marmite)

as for the ingredients in marmite:
*Yeast Extract
*Salt
*Vegetable Extract
*Niacin
*Thiamin
*Spice Extracts
*Riboflavin
*Folic Acid
*Celery Extract
*Vitamin B12


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> as for the ingredients in marmite:
> *Yeast Extract
> *Salt
> *Vegetable Extract
> ...


 Mmmm, scary shiz


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

food favs
indian (bhuna)
pizza or anything itailian 
mexican (fahitas) sp
english roast dinner (anybody been to the uk should have had this
english fish and chips
turkish kebabs
also i love chips (french fries to you yanks)

looking at this any food that is good to drink with lager or asscociated with drinking i like no wonder i becoming a fat b&$tard

food dislikes 
anything vegi (everything needs meat)
and yes sexy a is correct marmite is foul


----------

